# Complete exterior, a BMW 320d E46 modified



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Products used:
Exterior:
Pre-Wash: Snow-Foam + CG Maxi-Suds II + CG Citrus + Megs Hyper-Wash
Wash: Meguiars NXT
Dry: Meguiars Water Magnet
Rubber: APC
Rims - Wheel: Valet-Pro Bilberryr - APC
Sealed: Poorboys Wheel Sealant
Wheels: Megs Endurance
Polish: Megs #105 & #205, 3M Fast Cut, Menz Power Gloss+ wool yellos Megs, pad Megs red, pad Megs cream y pad Megs yellow
Waxa: Dodo Rainforest Rub
Metal: Autosol

I recieved the car...




































Cleaning the wheels...









The car takes a snow bath!



























Details...









Rinsed.


















Hand wash, 2BM









Rinsed again...









No beading, nothing nothing.









Claying the car, not a lot but some...









The engine...


















...Super Degreaser making his work!









Looking for defects






















































The wing, standar paint measure.









The bonnet... it grow up, it has been painted as I said.









And in the wing, near the bonnet... it go down, it has been polished before.









The body saws a measure from 115 to 135mcrs.


















A FAIL of 50:50









Rims clean, but outlet rim without bright.









After polish... looks better.









In the rear wing, a key scratch, sanded.









And left us 









Me, working hardly 


















After polish, a new snow bath, new 2BM whas and again dry.


















As wax, I choose Dodo Rainforest Rub, I bought to a user of DW :thumb:









The engine, dressed but the central plastics were painted, and the paint is very bad









Final pics...




































Hola!! (Hello!!)



























The owner jejeje






























































































































Well, I hope you like it... I am happy with the result, the colour is wonderfull for work, looks great!

Saludos from Spain!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely work :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work i believe the name on your pics is advertising though...


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi!

I enjoy that you like my work.



Thanks for read!!!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome top job:thumb:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Cracking turnaround.


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

cool

also where are these dodo copies of finger pads :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

nice work on the correction, engine bay dressing looks a bit naff though.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the commentaries!



Escort God said:


> also where are these dodo copies of finger pads :lol:


I think they are no copies, I bought almost a year ago in USA, in AutoGeek, they are Wolfang



Race Valeting said:


> nice work on the correction, engine bay dressing looks a bit naff though.


The center plastics (engine and fan) were painted in exterior black, but with the heat the paint has make some bubbles, maybe by this you think that.


----------

